# [Erledigt] Gentoo Installation - Grub Error 17

## Gregor_Kacknoob

Moin,

ich habe vor von Windows auf Gentoo umzusteigen. Ich habe sehr darauf geachtet dem Tutorial (http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml) möglichs genau zu folgen. Für den Kernel verwendete ich genkernel (leicht angepasst via --menuconfig all). 

Beim ersten Versuch entschloss ich mich für nur eine Partition (100G, ext4) und nun mit einer boot (100M, ext2) und mit einer root (ext4, 100G). Bei beiden Versuchen trat der selbe Fehler auf: ERROR 17: cannot mount selected partition. Per default war bei genkernel sowohl ext2, ext3 und ext4 dabei. Google und die Forensuche verhalfen mir leider nicht zum Glück.

Weiß jemand weiter? 

Ein paar Infos:

Bei der Festplatte handelt es sich um eine 128GB kleine SSD (Crucial M4) -> /dev/sdc.

Formatierung:

```
Disk   /dev/sdc: 128.0GB, ...

   

Device      Boot   Start           End      Blocks   ID   System

/dev/sdc1      *    2048        206847      102400   83   Linux

/dev/sdc2         206848     209922047   104857600   83   Linux
```

/dev/sdc1 = ext2 (/boot)

/dev/sdc2 = ext4 (/)

grub.conf:

```
default 0

timeout 10

#splashimage=(hd2,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux

root (hd2,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.39-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sdc2

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.39-gentoo-r3

#title Gentoo Linux (Rescue)

#root (hd2,0)

#kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.39-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/ram0 init=/bin/bb ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sdc2

#initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.39-gentoo-r3

title Windoof 7 Home Premium

rootnoverify (hd0,1)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

Inhalt von /boot

```
/boot/grub

/boot/boot (symlink auf /boot)

/boot/lost+found

/boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.39-gentoo-r3

/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.39-gentoo-r3

/boot/System.map-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.39-gentoo-r3

```

fstab:

```
/dev/sdc1     /boot     ext2            defaults,discard,noatime                        1 2

/dev/sdc2     /         ext4            defaults,discard,noatime,errors=remount-ro      0 1

/dev/sr0      /mnt/dvd  auto            noauto,user                                     0 0

proc          /proc     proc            defaults,noatime                                0 0

shm           /dev/shm  tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec                             0 0
```

mFg,

GregorLast edited by Gregor_Kacknoob on Wed Aug 17, 2011 9:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dtmaster

Laut diesem hier: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/grub-error-guide.xml#doc_chap5

erkennt grub das filesystem nicht.

----------

## Gregor_Kacknoob

Ok, hat sich erledigt. Hatte eben mal den Eintrag für Gentoo 4x kopiert und statt hd2,0 von 0-4 durchprobiert (5 Festplatten).

Anders als bei meinem ersten Versuch, hatte es jetzt bei einem Eintrag funktioniert. Trotzdem Danke!

 *dtmaster wrote:*   

> Laut diesem hier: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/grub-error-guide.xml#doc_chap5
> 
> erkennt grub das filesystem nicht.

 

Danke. So weit war ich auch schon ^^

----------

